# Updated Site!!!



## Nikon Fan (Jan 18, 2005)

Just updated my site with a whole new page of pictures from my trip.  Please check it out and let me know what you think.  The bummer is I can't put as many pics on them as I'd like since services are free, so I will work on adding more soon!  Thanks for lookin


----------



## mygrain (Jan 19, 2005)

Very kewl!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks mygrain   Glad you liked it!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 14, 2005)

Updated again....


----------



## Alison (Apr 16, 2005)

Great photos, I love the one with the little child drinking from a hose or a pump or somehting. Great shots!


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 18, 2005)

wonderful job.  the cambodia shots are PRIME.  were they in a magazine maybe? national geographic?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments  I wish they were in National Geographic, that would fulfill one of my lifetime goals   Shot loads of pics this weekend so I guess it's time for another website update...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 26, 2005)

Just updated again, I changed almost every section and added a new wallpapers page.  I added new pics to each section and only left about 3 the same!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 22, 2005)

Updated yet again.  Added new shots to recent, people, and landscape sections.  More to come soon, check it out


----------

